# St. Louis Area (2013)



## jay

Well, I have been watching ground temperatures all this week, and for St. Louis and as well as almost everywhere else in Missouri, the ground temperature has been above 46. Which would be a good thing for morel's to be out by this weekend, and next week will hopefully be a good hunting week. 

I am going out to check tonight, in Jefferson county, hopefully I find one. I'll report back here if I do, to let you guys know. 

My girlfriend supposedly found one while walking to her car, but no proof.. We'll just have to see 

There was also one found in Illinois. I was scanning their forums and seen a post with a picture, had the date - 4/11/2013. It was a little gray.


----------



## nazshroom

heading to Busch Wildlife tomorrow. I'll post if I have any luck.


----------



## the kid

Hay man I will check my spots in saint Louis county and let you know tomorrow! 8-O


----------



## jay

I didn't find anything in Jefferson county.. But I'm going to looking everyday this week in Washington County.. I should find some soon, considering people seem to be finding them everywhere else but the Stl area :/


----------



## fungiguy

Went out today to a guaranteed to find some spot that requires a boat to access in central Missouri area. Last 15 years family has pulled out at least 25 lbs a year some years 50 lbs and didn't find one today looked for several hours. Still a little early but they'll be making their appearance within the next week. I did find a nice antler shed tho :-D


----------



## ponku

Nothing yet in West St. Louis Co. Went out this morning.


----------



## mozeta

Checked in South St. Louis county and then drove a little further south to Jefferson county and still nothing. Everything was on the dry side. I suspect we need a little rain. The Mayapples are really up in some places though.


----------



## the kid

Nothin in my sector yet ether. The rain is homing thow!!!!


----------



## smguffer

Just got back from bush wildlife ... i saw a lot of mayapples but no morels. skunked


----------



## brainthang

Checked Monday evening, nothing yet in our STL spots, we are going crazy for brain!! More cold weather to come. What's that going to do? 
BTW- Ticks are on Fire!!


----------



## smguffer

Looked again at bush wildlife today ... still nothing. I'm REALLY hoping this warm wet weather wednesday gives me something to find thursday :-|


----------



## mikebud

I went Saturday and didn't find anything but Sunday I scored 20 smaller shrooms. All in about 20' radius, in south county.


----------



## smguffer

a friend of mine found some small ones in wright city


----------



## jrock8383

i have walked around some of our hundred plus acres the last five days, out in jefferson county. around ware. nothing.


----------



## mikebud

I found nothing on the hills I usually find some. All were in creek bottoms in and around moss and ash trees.


----------



## the kid

Hell ya! to those who found some. Man are they small!!! i was shocked i saw them at all. its gonna be in the 80's tomorrow, maybe that will bring some help.. but remember it's still early in the season for yellow so chin's UP- jrock8383 &amp; mikebud Im sure were ever you are they will find you in good time! gotta run im cookin but as always good luck and STAY OUT'A MY HOLE'S!!!! -the kid-


----------



## mushroomsarah

This is going to sound crazy, but here goes: 

Was wondering if anyone had any ideas of public land that is supposed to be good hunting grounds? I know, a hunter never divulges his spot, not asking for that! Here's the deal though, I don't even like mushrooms!!! Honestly I just like to find them. (I swear! You would have to pay me to willingly eat a mushroom.) I would even bring you the haul for you to enjoy if anyone would help me out. 
I bet you're all suspicious, but I would appreciate any ideas! 
Thanks!


----------



## smguffer

Mushroomsarah ... Bush Wildlife, Riefsnider in warrenton, or pretty much anywhere along the Katie Trail .... Pretty much anywhere. Look for them, look hard, check defferent spots, and once you find them guard them with your life!


----------



## tim blake

Found 11 Sunday and 72 today in west county.


----------



## mushroomsarah

Smguffer...thank you sooooooo much!!! I will definitely be looking!!! I'm so excited! Do you want them if I find them?


----------



## jrock8383

they have arrived, under a young oak. greys!


----------



## mushroomsarah

I found three big beautiful yellows today,my first morels of the season!, lots of wild flowers, and 2 ticks. Near a creek bed with sycamore and ash (I think). Then tried Busch wildlife, but couldn't seem to find a good place to even start looking, I must be clueless because it sounds like everyone goes there to hunt. But where to go tomorrow.......???


----------



## morelmaniac96

Found 207 grey and yellow morels in a 15 ft radius from a dead elm tree in the river bottoms in the STL area. Hopefully this is a sign of times to come. I cant figure out how to post a pic here but put one up in the images gallery. Its the one with tomorrows Post-Dispatch. Heading back out tomorrow to river bottoms. Good luck to all !!


----------



## morelmaniac96

Heading back out this morning in the river bottoms for another go at it in a different location. Hopefully this little bit of rain and some warmer weather will make them really start poppin. Good luck to all today,and to all a good hunt!!


----------



## mushroomsarah

Morelmaniac, 207 morels?! That's like 200 more than I've found ever! What am I doing wrong?! I found 2 yesterday and was really excited. I have looked around for elm trees and have had no luck. STL area is full of oak trees, that's what I've learned!


----------



## morelmaniac96

Mushroomsarah, I wish I had some advice for you. Definitely no tried and true method for me yet, as this is only my 2nd full season of hunting. Where I have had the most luck is in the river bottoms next to dead elms. I would love to learn more myself from someone who has a few more seasons under their belt. For me it's mostly blond luck!


----------



## morelmaniac96

Blind luck.


----------



## leaker88

Morelmaniac - You made me "laugh out loud". I wasn't sure if saying "blond luck" was a typo for what should have been "blind luck" or if you really meant "blond luck". Don't know why but it's funny to me. I am on the other side of the state and I haven't found a dog gone thing yet (Excelsior Springs, MO area).


----------



## mushroomsarah

Question, lots of people say they have good luck in the "river bottoms" I assume this means the Missouri River, but here is my question: Don't people own the land around the river? People finding them in the river bottoms, do you know the people who own the land, are you trespassing(?), or am I clueless. (Probably that last one.) I'm not asking for anyone to tell me their spot (unless they want to of course!), but I figure the Missouri River is a pretty big place and could probably support one more morel hunter. I don't even like them! I would be in heaven if I found like 20 of them at one time as that would be more than I've ever found combined and it would be enough to show my boyfriend that they really do exist in quantities large enough to make him a small side dish of fried morels (as of now he's pretty convinced I'm crazy.) Although that's probably true, I would appreciate any suggestions! Or if you just want to pick me up and take me on a hunt just let me know! ( Now you know I am crazy!)
Thanks everyone, I have just gotten into learning about mushrooms and mushroom hunting since moving to the St. Louis area and I've really enjoyed reading these boards! So glad I found this site! 

Happy Hunting!!!


----------



## morelmaniac96

Mushroomsarah, if you look on google maps online you will find a number of conservation areas up and down the Missouri river. From what I've gathered in my short time doing this is that in the rural St. Louis area, these parks/conservation areas are the best spots to look. The further from the urban area you go, the less hunters you will have to compete with. If you are around the St. Charles area and want some for a good dinner this week, I would be more than happy to spread the wealth and give you some.


----------



## tim blake

Found 35 more this evening in west county. 277 so far this season.


----------



## mushroomsarah

Morelmaniac, you are so sweet! Thank you so much!!! I am going to keep looking this week, not giving up yet, but I may hit you up later on this week if I'm still at a loss!


----------



## racerx

found a few more today... 54 in all, on south facing slopes. Mostly greys, 1-2", some sorta dry. what is the difference between greys and yellows? timing?, flavor?, size?, is one better? Also, if you let them sit and come back the next day do they change? Assuming of course that no one got em . Peace.


----------



## mushroomsarah

Struck out again today  However I did fry up the 2 morels I found on Saturday (my total for the season, bring my lifetime total to like 7 or 8, don't laugh!) for my boyfriend and he said they were yummy, only wished he had a few more :roll: Me too, for his sake. He is an amazing cook and has been looking up fancy receipes all winter long in anticipation I would find a good mess for him. If I keep going at the current rate, I might be hunting for a new boyfriend as well! 8-O 

Happy and safe hunting everyone!


----------



## morelmaniac96

Went back to same spot that produced 207 on Saturday and found 17 more grey/yellows. Hopefully rain tomorrow and warmer temps this weekend will keep popping up! Can't wait to see the night temps stay around 50. This cold stuff is getting old.


----------



## mushroomsarah

Question, it's supposed to get down to 38 degrees here tonight, anyone know how that will affect the mushrooms? Does that mean an end to the season or will they be okay? I've only found 2 mushrooms so far so I'm hoping that's not the case. Any thoughts would be much appreciated.


----------



## miked4482

Wont end it for sure we got below 30 in central il all the shrooms in my yard are still up and growing very slowly.


----------



## mushroomsarah

Whew! Thanks Miked! I was getting a little worried! You have them growing in your yard? Do you have them surrounded by an electric fence for safe keeping?


----------



## miked4482

no they are about 50 ft from my house so they are pretty safe they are always some of the first up and i leave them just to see how the season is going, they have been up about a week or so and have not done much til last couple days. we need warmer temps


----------



## tim blake

Found 71 more today. I think it's on. Warmer temps might bring more yellows but then it's over. Cool and slow is fine with me. 348 on the year.


----------



## morelmaniac96

Tim, you finding them on hills or river banks??


----------



## mushroomsarah

I found 7 today! Bringing this year's total to 9. I know, sad right? But it's more than I've ever found at once, so I'm excited!


----------

